
Jef Raskin on "Intuitive Interfaces" [1994] - raganwald
http://www.asktog.com/papers/raskinintuit.html#repost
======
gdubs
This is a great find. So many interface design decisions are centered around
being 'safe' and 'obvious' to the user. Raskin makes a compelling argument
that nothing is obvious until the user has become familiar with the basics,
often through advertising.

I gave my parents an iPhone this year, and my dad took to it immediately --
even though he's completely avoided computers for the past couple of decades.
Apple's TV and print ads are perfect little tutorial videos. Most people know
how to use an iPhone before they even open the box.

